# Think Different Parody



## wdw_ (Sep 14, 2001)

I made a parody of Apple's "Think Different" commercial. Check it out: http://homepage.mac.com/think_different_mtv/.Public/think_different_mtv.mov

Tell me what you think.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 30, 2002)

Didn't anyone think this was funny?


----------



## voice- (Apr 30, 2002)

Was this honorary or a mockery? I didn't think it was funny...


----------



## adambyte (Apr 30, 2002)

Eh, not gut-bustingly funny, although I must admit, I laughed when the Foo fighters gave the thumbs up, and when Gwen was licking Moby's head... interesting to have a serious audio track with a funny video track. hehe.

At the same time, though, I agree with Voice. It almost seems like a mockery of the commercial. I'm not quire sure what to make of it.


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 30, 2002)

Worth the 6MB!  But not funny at all!


----------



## rinse (Apr 30, 2002)

i also did not find it funny. and i found it offensive that you would link a dumbass like fred durst with Macs.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL!!!!!! ROTFLAMO!!!! (okay, not really, i'm at work right now) 

that was hilarious! the clips worked almost perfectly! if there wouldn't have been any stupid ass MTV branding on the videos, it would have been a bit better, but excellent work nonetheless...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *i also did not find it funny. and i found it offensive that you would link a dumbass like fred durst with Macs. *



you think THAT was offensive... go to the Church of Satan website and look at what they did to the "Think Different" poster campaign....

also, go to ihateapple.com and look at their offensive take on the "think different" commercial!


that was a pure comical look at the commercial... nothing offensive really....

if you think that was offensive,  i dare know what you think of the uncensored version of "the osbournes" which airs in countries like mexico... it's of course a comedy, but probably too offensive in your case


----------



## dlookus (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the Fatboy Slim, Eminem, Moby and Foo Fighters bits are funny, but the rest really aren't funny. Still enjoyable.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 30, 2002)

Eh, whatever. 
My friends and I like it.



> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *i also did not find it funny. and i found it offensive that you would link a dumbass like fred durst with Macs. *


Actually Fred Durst owns a Mac and an iPod. I don't know why I had to use him twice in this video.



> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> if there wouldn't have been any stupid ass MTV branding on the videos, it would have been a bit better, but excellent work nonetheless... [/B]



I got the clips from my personal collection of videos off LimeWire, so people just taped these videos off TV.

I actually used that clip of Steven Tyler at the end because he looks a little like the girl at the end of the real video.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 5, 2002)

not that i was terribly funny, per se. i thought it was pretty cool though, and very well made.


----------

